# Commsec - American Equivalent?



## Ronaldio (1 February 2011)

Hey Guys,

Just curious as to the companies available that can give us the same fundamental data as commsec in the american markets? Is there one that covers all the exchanges or something else. All suggestions are appreciated.

Cheers,

Ronnie


----------

